# Philander Blue lips tank mates



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking for ideas for Tank mates for 5 philander blue lips I have in a six foot, loosely planted tank.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have P. multicolor victoriae in a 6ft tank housed with Pelvicachromis pulcher, Arnoldichthys spilopterus (african red-eyed tetra), and Limbochromis robertsi (only my female remains as I lost my male to a horrible decor incident). They all do quite well together. The pulcher and victoriae both use the groundspace in the tank but I have made sure there are lots of territories by tucking in various caves into the rockwork.


----------

